# W3C valitor woes...



## themacko (Mar 24, 2002)

Okay this thing is driving me NUTS!  I'm probably doing something wrong, so I apologize ahead of time.

I'm trying to rebuild my site correctly (according to w3c) one page at a time.  I've started with my shortest page, located at:
http://homepage.mac.com/themacko/index2.html

I'm using HTML 4.01 Transitional, here's the first error I'm getting:


```
*  Line 8, column 15:

<FRAMESET rows="43,*" border="0">
^

      Error: there is no attribute "ROWS" for this element (in this HTML version)
```
and here's what I have:

```
1: <!DOCTYPE HTML PUBLIC "-//W3C//DTD HTML 4.01 Transitional//EN"
2:         "http://www.w3.org/TR/1999/REC-html401-19991224/loose.dtd">
3: <HTML lang="en">
4: <HEAD>
5: 	<META http-equiv="content-type" content="text/html; charset=iso-8859-1">
6: 	<TITLE>Scott Mackey's Homepage</TITLE>
7: </HEAD>
8: <FRAMESET rows="43,*" border="0">
9: 	<FRAME name="navigate" noresize src="nav.html">
10: 	<FRAME name="body" noresize src="news.html">
11: </FRAMESET>
12: </HTML>
```

I checked the w3c references and got this as an example:

<FRAMESET rows="400,*">
...the rest of the definition...
</FRAMESET>

So what's different between that and what I have?  Here's a link to actual validtor page with the errors:
http://validator.w3.org/check?uri=h...automatically)&doctype=(detect+automatically)


----------



## nkuvu (Mar 24, 2002)

Change the doctype to HTML 4.01 Frameset -- no errors found!

(I used the drop-down box on the validation page -- you'll wanna change the actual document)


----------



## themacko (Mar 25, 2002)

Ah thanks man.  I figured that I was doing something stupid!


----------



## AdmiralAK (Mar 25, 2002)

no one using xHTML specs yet ?
I am slowly changing all my web pages to be xHTML specific.


----------



## nkuvu (Mar 25, 2002)

xHTML?  Heh, I'm still using HTML 3.2 , I think...

If it's not completely obvious, I don't update my pages often...


----------



## AdmiralAK (Mar 26, 2002)

At the moment I have been reduced to updating once maybe twice a year   -- I used to update once or twice a month!

I decided to convert all my HTML code to xHTML code during this upgrade, its more clean


----------



## googolplex (Apr 5, 2002)

I'm using xhtml on my site - jeff.hume.ca

I feel better doing it 

I'm also using CSS for all the styles. I'm trying to seperate the design of the site from the content. Its teh future of the web.


----------

